# How many of you CR1 users use a break-away derailleur bolt?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm amazed at the amount of CR1 reviews that mention the non-replaceable mech hanger, does anyone use a break-away bolt? I would've thought it was a good idea


----------



## Yps (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a friend that the hanger get broken when he was riding. He was able to fix this with a replace from a Scott Scale MTB.

/Magnus


----------



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

These guys (www.whelsmfg.com) make an anchor that might help. DS-2 is the part and it fits a CR1 hanger.


----------

